# Synthroid and Anti-Anxiety Meds



## FranceNYC (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi, All, I have just registered after reading these boards for the past year.I have been an IBS-D sufferer for the last 25 years. I have recently developed panic attacks due to an accident while traveling. I would like to start taking anti -anxiety meds, but I am on sythroid. Is anyone taking these meds together and which one for anti- anxiety ?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I take mine together. Should not be a problem but if you are worried call your pharmacist. I take klonopin on as needed basis. Good luck, Tiss


----------



## FranceNYC (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks, Tiss. I'll check it out. I especially like the fact that you only take it on an as needed basis.France


----------

